# Thinking of getting an axolotl



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, this might not be the right place to be putting this, and it's possible there are different forums better suited to this, but I can't bring myself to join another forum when i've already fallen in love with this one. 

Anyway, I've finally moved off to college and much to my joy, fish are allowed in the dorms with no restrictions. Now, before anyone brings it up, I know Axolotls aren't really fish, they are amphibians, but seeing as they live under water pretty much their entire life and no one really comes to inspect our rooms or anything, I was thinking I might be able to get away with it. I've got a 15 gallon tank at home (which i'm told is a pretty decent size for a full grown axo) that I plan to bring when and if I get one. Ive found a shop nearby that have axo's for sale and they look to be in great condition. the store itself breeds them along with most all their animals. I've looked into how to take care of them and everything and feel fairly confident that I can be a good axo parent. 

The only thing is I know for winter break (which is ever approaching) my break is about a month long. Now, I might be able to make it back to school a couple times to check on my axo and feed him and everything, but I was wondering if anyone had tips on that? The drive between college and my house is about an hour long. I wouldn't be able to get anyone to feed him while i'm gone and im not sure i'd trust anyone here at the college to do it for me anyway. So, I guess my real question is, is it possible to leave the axo here for a month without feeding it or anything? Or would it be better to drive it home that hour and keep it in a 10 gallon during the break? Would the axo be able to endure the stress of the drive?

Now to be clear I haven't actually purchased any axolotls yet and I'm merely trying to make sure Ive read up and taken everything into consideration before I go and get one.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello, I just love Axolotls even though I don't own any myself, but they are just adorable! Anyway, one axolotl will be fine in a 15gal, but usually the rule is 20gal per axolotl (at least that is what I've heard). You should be fine though. As for feeding, I don't think it is the smartest to have to transfer an axolotl in a car for an hour as it could really stress him/her out. Axolotls can only go without food for about a week, and definitely NOT a month. He would need water changes too. Seems like a lot of work. Keep in mind they live for 15-20 years if cared for properly. I wouldn't but I know the temptation.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

They really are cool animals. I've done a lot of research on them and I think I'm well suited to have one. I've been wanting one for years now. I had actually read that Axolotls can go a week or two without food. At least adults. Due to the fact that typically they only need to eat once or twice a week to begin with. I know the car ride could be stressful, I'm just trying to see the viability of it. If either option really won't work I'd probably just wait until after winter break to get my Axo, even though I really don't want to wait  from what I've seen a 15 gallon tank should be just fine for a full grown adult, but I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

The only way I see it working is for you to go back once a week for feeding and a water change. I would definitely be worried though.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't let your desires allow you to get something that will not be good for the animal itself. Yes, maybe it would be possible. Is it the wise choice? No. But who am I to stop you. It's your decision. Good luck.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I've been thinking about it, and ive worked it out with my schedule so the Axo will only be alone for about two eight day long intervals before winter break is over. I'll be coming back for about three days in the middle to clean the tank and feed him. So it should work just fine. im really excited to get my Axo, I've been researching a lot for the past few months in preparation for this.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 8 and love them. They are pretty cool and love earthworms. Keep temps cool and the more you feed the faster and healthier they usually are so, when home you will need to really stuff them with worms. Good luck.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't even know they liked to eat worms. Where do you get them? I was planning on feeding them some baby guppies (since I have way too many of them) and then some frozen bloodworms. Though I'm sure they would like that as much. I have to look into what exactly im going to feed my babies and get those here. Wanna make sure the little guy is happy.


----------



## MalaFiumanka (Oct 26, 2014)

How about talking to the store about keeping him during the break or coming to the dorm room and feed him? I believe you said the store is next door to your college.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

If they are little you can feed frozen bloodworms. When they get to about 4-5 inches earthworms are the best food. You can get them from a bait shop, go with the red wigglers. 

Here is the best place for info its like the bible for this species

Check out www.axolotl.org

or www.caudata.org


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, yesterday I went out to the pet store with the intention of just getting food and what not to prepare for my axolotl, but upon looking at their selection I saw one wild type GFP and I just had to have him. I've named him Percival and he seems to be settling in well. The tank is bare bottomed and doesn't have any decorations as of yet, but I plan on getting some soon (including a cave I had originally for my pleco.) I'm not entirely sure if he is in fact a he or if he is a she. Percival is about 4.5 inches long so i'd guess probably around 5-6 months old. I'm having a hard time determining if he is sexually mature yet or not, and if he is then it is probably a she.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Percival is gorgeous and looks to be in good condition. You want to see nice fluffy gills like that. In the next couple months you should be able to tell the gender. Like betta fish you will need to keep an eye out for ammonia. I use a sponge filter and do 2x 50% water changes per week and add 2 drops Prime per gallon. They like cool water temps 55f-65f being ideal so no heater required. In summer if room is hot you may need to add a fan onto water to keep it cool. Some like moss balls and a ledge to crawl up on. Such a pretty Axolotl you did great!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!! He looked a little stressed at the store, but once I got him home he perked up immediately. I've been feeding him frozen krill which is what the store recommended but I am looking into getting some other food sources for him. His tank is at about 68° right now so im working to cool it down a little and will be getting a small filter or bubbler which should help. Im currently doing at least one water change a day just to be sure the ammonia doesn't build up. I must say with him being my first Axo I just about had a heart attack this morning when I got up and he wasn't moving or anything. I ended up poking him and found out he was just sleeping. Needless to say he was a bit grumpy after I woke him up and refused to feed him that second. I really can't believe how much I lucked out with this little guy and I've been taking pictures of him constantly. (He's just so photogenic!)


----------

